# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  Cabelas in Moore?

## soonerj2009

Heard from a friend that Cabelas was possibly going to bring a new store to Moore.  Anyone else heard anything about this?

----------


## Easy180

Thought there were whispers about that a couple of years ago but nada happened...Would be a huge catch for sure...Spot south of JCPenney would do nicely

----------


## soonerj2009

I was wondering if the area south of JCPenney was the area talked about

----------


## metro

Yeah that is the area that was rumored a few years ago

----------


## rcjunkie

My Aunt is a former City of Moore Council Member, she said that Moore and Cabelas have been in contact but nothing close to an agreement. Apparently they want/need several things from the City for this to happen.

----------


## Consci

Sorry to disappoint but Cabelas probably wont be coming ever, this is because they want 50 acres donated to them plus 2 million handed to them up front and the city will not just give them 2 million plus no one just wants to give them that much land.

----------


## jstaylor62

> Sorry to disappoint but Cabelas probably won’t be coming ever, this is because they want 50 acres donated to them plus 2 million handed to them up front and the city will not just give them 2 million plus no one just wants to give them that much land.


As a long time Cabelas customer, I would love to have a Cabelas in my area! I try not to be biased, but I think Cabelas carries a much high quality of gear and clothing than Academy or Bass Pro.

If they located south of JC Penney's, the access road on the eastside of I-35 would need to be widened. No way that the two lane stretch north of Indian Hills would handle Cabelas traffic during the holidays.

----------


## bornhere

Consci's post is consistent with my general knowledge of how Cabelas does things. My general impression is that they are much more demanding in terms of concessions and incentives than Bass Pro.

----------


## flintysooner

I think average size is about 150k sf and average sales of $350/sf. That's about $52 Million per year. Pretty hard to justify $2 M incentive plus land.

----------


## jstaylor62

> I think average size is about 150k sf and average sales of $350/sf. That's about $52 Million per year. Pretty hard to justify $2 M incentive plus land.


But I think you are limiting the sales revenue to Cabelas. What about the sales revenue at the various eateries that are in the imediate area?

----------


## onthestrip

> I think average size is about 150k sf and average sales of $350/sf. That's about $52 Million per year. Pretty hard to justify $2 M incentive plus land.


That is over $4 mil a year in sales tax and another hundred thousand or so in ad valorem taxes that they would bring in, so it is possible to justify. Not saying that Moore should do it, but Cabelas would bring the city a lot of money.

----------


## flintysooner

> That is over $4 mil a year in sales tax and another hundred thousand or so in ad valorem taxes that they would bring in, so it is possible to justify. Not saying that Moore should do it, but Cabelas would bring the city a lot of money.


I don't see how it is justifiable since there is little reason to believe the sales would all be new sales.  The cost of acquiring 50 acres of land would be pretty stiff.  And there is no developer involved in this so it would be a huge departure for Moore from what has been done previously.

----------


## OKCPetro83

> I don't see how it is justifiable since there is little reason to believe the sales would all be new sales.  The cost of acquiring 50 acres of land would be pretty stiff.  And there is no developer involved in this so it would be a huge departure for Moore from what has been done previously.


Hilarious, I would love to know what percentage of these types of deals actually pay out to the cities for Cabellas and Bass Pro Shops. There entire business model is almost predicated on doing these deals. Give me sweetheart tax financing, build my infrastructure and then give you half of what you paid out in sales tax revenue over ten years. GREAT DEAL. You will never see Gander mountain pulling this crap.

----------

